

And now, Twitter philanthropy - ivankirigin
http://features.csmonitor.com/innovation/2009/03/01/and-now-twitter-philanthropy/

======
djahng
Philanthropy has historically followed Pareto's Principle, that about 90% of
your donations will come from 10% of your donors. Barack Obama changed this
perception. The majority of his donations came small donors, less than $100,
who donated over and over. Does this mean we'll start seeing a fundamental
shift in philanthropy too? Will development officers stop taking Rockefellers
out to lunch so they can spend more time on Facebook?

